# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى الرياضي > ارشيف يــــــــورو  2008 >  أسبانيا تسعى لإسقاط إيطاليا والتخلص من الحظ العاثر في البطولات الكبرى

## ابو نعيم

يأمل المنتخب الاسباني في تحقيق الفوز الأول له على نظيره الايطالي في المباريات الرسمية منذ عام 1920 عندما يلتقي الفريقان غدا الاحد في آخر مباريات دور الثمانية ببطولة كأس الامم الاوروبية الثالثة عشر (يورو 2008) المقامة حاليا في النمسا وسويسرا.

كما يسعى المنتخب الأسباني إلى الفوز من أجل التأهل للدور قبل النهائي وهو ما لم يحققه الفريق في أي من البطولات الكبيرة التي شارك فيها على مدار أكثر من عقدين من الزمان.

وعلى الرغم من قوة الدوري الاسباني لكرة القدم الذي يمثل أحد أقوى بطولات الدوري في العالم كان آخر ظهور للمنتخب الاسباني في نهائي إحدى البطولات الكبيرة في عام 1984 عندما خسر نهائي البطولة الاوروبية أمام نظيره الفرنسي.

واقتصرت إنجازات المنتخب الأسباني على المستوى الدولي على الفوز بلقب البطولة الاوروبية الثانية التي استضافتها بلاده عام 1964 وبخلاف هذا اللقب لم يحرز الفريق أي ألقاب في بطولات كأس العالم أو بطولات كأس الامم الاوروبية.

بينما فاز المنتخب الاولمبية الأسباني بذهبية كرة القدم في أولمبياد برشلونة عام 1992 .
وعلى الرغم من الاشادة الكبيرة بالمنتخبات الأسبانية على مدار السنوات الماضية وترشيح الفريق للفوز في معظم البطولات التي يشارك فيها كان الخروج المبكر هو مصير الماتادور الاسباني دائما.

ولم يختلف الحال كثيرا في كأس العالم 2006 بألمانيا حيث سقط الفريق أمام نظيره الفرنسي في الدور الثاني (دور الستة عشر) للبطولة كما سقط الفريق أمام منتخب كوريا الجنوبية في دور الثمانية لبطولة كأس العالم 2002 في كوريا الجنوبية واليابان.
وفشل المنتخب الأسباني في عبور الدور الأول (دور المجموعات) في بطولة كأس الأمم الأوروبية الماضية (يورو 2004) بالبرتغال.

ولكن ثقة المنتخب الأسباني بنفسه تضاعفت بعد أن تأهل عن جدارة على دور الثمانية في يورو 2008 بالفوز في مبارياتها الثلاث بالدور الاول للبطولة ولذلك يسعى الفريق إلى التخلص من هذا السجل السيئ في البطولات الكبيرة عندما يلتقي الفريق مع نظيره الايطالي غدا في العاصمة النمساوية فيينا.

وأنهى المنتخب الأسباني مسيرته في الدور الاول على قمة المجموعة الرابعة برصيد ثلاث نقاط من الفوز على روسيا 4/1 وعلى السويد 2/1 وعلى اليونان بنفس النتيجة لكنه سيصطدم في دور الثمانية بمنافس عنيد هو المنتخب الايطالي بطل العالم.

ويضاعف من مهمة المنتخب الأسباني أن منافسه استعاد توازنه بشكل رائع بعد الهزيمة الثقيلة صفر/3 التي مني بها أمام نظيره الهولندي في افتتاح مبارياته بالبطولة وحقق التعادل مع رومانيا 1/1 ثم الفوز على فرنسا 2/صفر ليحتل المركز الثاني في مجموعته ويحجز بطاقة تأهله لدور الثمانية.

وقال كريستيان بانوتشي مدافع المنتخب الايطالي "إيطاليا تكون مستعدة دائما وبشكل جيد في البطولات الكبيرة.. ولكن حتى مع وصول المنتخب الاسباني على هذه المراحل في السنوات الأخيرة يسقط الفريق الاسباني عندما يواجه منتخبات كبيرة مثل ألمانيا وإيطاليا".

ورغم اعترافه بفشل أسبانيا بشكل منتظم على مستوى البطولات الكبيرة قال روبن دي لا ريد لاعب خط وسط الفريق إن المنتخب الاسباني يصر على التخلص أخيرا من شبح الفشل.
وسجل دي لا ريد الهدف الاول للفريق في مرمى المنتخب اليوناني ليقود فريقه على الفوز 2/1 في ختام مبارياته بالدور الاول للبطولة.

وفي نفس الوقت سادت الثقة التامة فيرناندو توريس مهاجم الفريق حيث يرى أن المنتخب الاسباني قادر على تخطي عقبة المواجهة مع نظيره الايطالي غدا على استاد إرنست هابل بالعاصم النمساوية فيينا رغم إقامة المباراة في يوم 22 حزيران/يونيو وهو التاريخ الذي شهد أكثر من سقطة للمنتخب الأسباني.

وخسر المنتخب الاسباني في نفس التاريخ أمام نظيره البلجيكي خلال كأس العالم 1986 بالمكسيك وأمام إنجلترا في يورو 1996 بإنجلترا وأمام كوريا الجنوبية في دور الثمانية بكأس العالم 2002 في كوريا الجنوبية واليابان.
وقال توريس مهاجم ليفربول الانجليزي "المنتخب الايطالي هو بطل العالم ولم يتحقق ذلك بالصدفة.. وسيكون المنتخب الايطالي هو المرشح الاقوى للفوز في هذه المباراة من الناحية النظيرة ولكننا لا نخشاه وسنحقق عليه الفوز".

ووصف لويس أراجونيس المدير الفني للمنتخب الاسباني المنتخب الايطالي بأنه "فريق رائع يتميز بقوة هجومه ودفاعه" لكنه ما زال يثق في فرصة المنتخب الاسباني في التغلب على نظيره الايطالي (الآزوري) للمرة الاولى منذ أولمبياد أنتويرب عام 1920 .

وقال أراجونيس "يجب أن نحاول الحفاظ على استحواذنا على الكرة بقدر الامكان وأن نضعهم تحت الضغط.. ولكنني أثق في قدرتنا على تحقيق ذلك".
وأضاف أراجونيس أن فرص المنتخب الأسباني تحسنت في غياب صانع اللعب الإيطالي أندريا بيرلو عن المباراة بسبب الإيقاف لحصوله على الإنذار الثاني في الدور الأول للبطولة.
ولكن أراجونيس /69 عاما/ لم يهتم كثيرا بغياب جينارو جاتوسو لاعب خط الوسط الإيطالي عن المباراة غدا بسبب نيله الإنذار الثاني أيضا.

وقال أراجونيس "إذا كان جاتوسو لاعبا رائعا فإنني أكون البابا.. بيرلو لاعب مبتكر. وإيطاليا تملك لاعبين كثيرين مثل جاتوسو".
ويملك المدرب روبرتو دونادوني المدير الفني للمنتخب الإيطالي قوة في عمق خط الوسط تتمثل في وجود ماسيمو أمبروسيني وألبرتو أكيلاني وماورو كامورانيزي وجميعهم يشاركون في المباراة.
بينما يغيب اندريا بارزيالي عن صفوف الفريق بسبب الإصابة مما يعني استمرار الثنائي المكون من كريستيان بانوتشي وجورجيو تشيلليني في مركز قلب الدفاع.

----------


## OmaRZaghaL Al-QuraN

ان شاء الله الفوز لايطاليا 

والبطوله زرقاء

----------


## khaled aljonidee

:SnipeR (62):  ايطاليا :SnipeR (62):  

 :SnipeR (62):  ايطاليا :SnipeR (62):  

 :SnipeR (62):  ايطاليا :SnipeR (62):  

 :SnipeR (62):  ايطاليا :SnipeR (62):  

 :SnipeR (62):  ايطاليا :SnipeR (62):  

 :SnipeR (62):  ايطاليا :SnipeR (62):  

 :SnipeR (62):  ايطاليا :SnipeR (62):  

 :SnipeR (62):  ايطاليا :SnipeR (62):  

 :SnipeR (62):  ايطاليا :SnipeR (62):  

 :SnipeR (62):  ايطاليا :SnipeR (62):  

 :SnipeR (62): مشكور ابو نعيم :SnipeR (62):

----------


## ابو نعيم

ان شاء الله الفوز لاسبانيا

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

> ايطاليا 
> 
>  ايطاليا 
> 
>  ايطاليا 
> 
>  ايطاليا 
> 
>  ايطاليا 
> ...


 :SnipeR (62):   :SnipeR (62):   :SnipeR (62):

----------

